# APRIL GAME!!! GAME OVER!!



## REO (Apr 12, 2015)

*Welcome everyone to the official thread of our LB bi-monthly contest!
Are we ready to have some FUN???
For April, Foals are-a-poppin' help the mares find their wayward foals and you will win a prize!*



*The mares been working over time trying to keep track of their foals! Two of the foals have wandered off playing and their moms are in a tizzy! Help the mares find them by posting a number from 1-100, which is how many possible paths the foals have wandered. Whew!*
*There are 100 paths! TWO of those 100 paths have a prize attached! Find the right one and you win a prize! Now, try the paths and help find those foals!*








*The generous sponsor for this months "First place"winner is:*
*Allens Pony Express*




_www.*allensponyexpress*.com/ _
*Thank you so much !!!*

*And the sponsor of our "runner up" prize is*




*Thank you! *
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*CLICK THIS LINK to view our contest information and a list of our generous sponsors for 2015! *
*http://www.lilbeginnings.com/contest/*

If you win, please be sure and thank the person who donated it! All these fun games can't happen without our generous donators!
If you'd like to donate a prize, please email me!

*Here is HOW TO PLAY! Read carefully.*
2 numbers have been PRESELECTED before the game started. THOSE NUMBERS DO NOT CHANGE DURING THE CONTEST!!!
The SAME preselected numbers stay the same until those numbers have been guessed! Those numbers are somewhere from 1 to 100.

SO! All you have to do Each day is Post ONE GUESS from 1 to 100. ONE GUESS PER PERSON PER DAY UNTIL THE PRIZES HAVE BEEN WON.
PLEASE one guess a day per HOUSEHOLD. A day is midnight to midnight CST.
NOTE: IF you post numbers that have already been used, you will have wasted your guess.
If a number did not win before, it won't win the next day either LOL! So keep track of what others have already posted for your best chance to win!

If you win, be sure to thank the person who donated it! All these fun games can't happen without our generous sponsors!
When the preselected numbers have been guessed - this thread will be CLOSED.

*READ THIS!!!!!!!!*
Both winners are to email their name and mailing address to me (Robin). [email protected]
The 2 winning names will be put in a jar and one name drawn out will get the "Grand prize" the other will receive the runner-up prize.

The winners will be posted here:
#1 *Ridgerunner*
#2* Field-of-Dreams*

Many, many thanks to the sponsors who donate our nice prizes!!!
Have a blessed day! Robin, Debby & the LB Team

*Let the FUN begin! *

To see our sponsors who donate items for the GRAND PRIZE WINNERS click here to go to the monthly contests page.
READ THIS TOO!!
Anyone wanting to help us keep the fun games going by generously donating a prize, please contact myself or Debby! We'd appreciate it! -Robin


----------



## atotton (Apr 12, 2015)

6


----------



## elmerfudd21 (Apr 12, 2015)

76


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 12, 2015)

4 please


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 12, 2015)

61


----------



## BeeBopMini (Apr 12, 2015)

79


----------



## FurstPlaceMiniatures (Apr 12, 2015)

81


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 12, 2015)

67


----------



## chandab (Apr 13, 2015)

5


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Apr 13, 2015)

12 please.

Great art Robin!


----------



## LRMiniatureShetlands (Apr 13, 2015)

7 please


----------



## atotton (Apr 13, 2015)

34


----------



## elmerfudd21 (Apr 13, 2015)

88


----------



## BeeBopMini (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm guessing # 55 today


----------



## FurstPlaceMiniatures (Apr 13, 2015)

98


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 13, 2015)

32 : )


----------



## amysue (Apr 13, 2015)

13 please


----------



## REO (Apr 13, 2015)

Not yet!


----------



## Brody (Apr 13, 2015)

49 for me today!


----------



## sundancer (Apr 13, 2015)

11 for me please!!!

Thank You

Julie

Victory Pass Stable

Maine


----------



## Tess (Apr 13, 2015)

99 please


----------



## chandab (Apr 13, 2015)

8


----------



## Renee (Apr 13, 2015)

33 for me


----------



## madmax (Apr 13, 2015)

45


----------



## REO (Apr 13, 2015)

Not yet!


----------



## lucky seven (Apr 13, 2015)

_25_


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 13, 2015)

14 Please


----------



## horselover161 (Apr 13, 2015)

21 please


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 13, 2015)

58


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 13, 2015)

27


----------



## REO (Apr 14, 2015)

Not yet!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Apr 14, 2015)

100 for me please


----------



## Renee (Apr 14, 2015)

86 for me


----------



## amysue (Apr 14, 2015)

63 today please


----------



## madmax (Apr 14, 2015)

22


----------



## horselover161 (Apr 14, 2015)

90 for today. Thanks!


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 14, 2015)

3 please


----------



## atotton (Apr 14, 2015)

2


----------



## elmerfudd21 (Apr 14, 2015)

9


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 14, 2015)

59 ??


----------



## REO (Apr 14, 2015)

Pesky foals are still on the run!


----------



## chandab (Apr 14, 2015)

37


----------



## Tess (Apr 14, 2015)

1 please


----------



## sundancer (Apr 14, 2015)

Todays guess is........ 56

Thank You

Julie


----------



## bullockcorner (Apr 14, 2015)

Guess I'll try *77 *


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Apr 14, 2015)

44 please


----------



## BeeBopMini (Apr 14, 2015)

26


----------



## REO (Apr 14, 2015)

Not yet!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 14, 2015)

27 Please


----------



## Brody (Apr 14, 2015)

31 for me please


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 14, 2015)

71


----------



## REO (Apr 15, 2015)

Ridgerunner caught one! Email me your mailing info! [email protected]

Someone catch the other foal


----------



## Renee (Apr 15, 2015)

number 17 for me


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Apr 15, 2015)

33 today for me


----------



## madmax (Apr 15, 2015)

40


----------



## horselover161 (Apr 15, 2015)

Today's guess is 54


----------



## amysue (Apr 15, 2015)

15 please


----------



## bullockcorner (Apr 15, 2015)

How about *30*


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 15, 2015)

43


----------



## atotton (Apr 15, 2015)

28


----------



## elmerfudd21 (Apr 15, 2015)

20


----------



## Brody (Apr 15, 2015)

87 for me today


----------



## BeeBopMini (Apr 15, 2015)

#64 looks fat enough to catch & fry up


----------



## Tess (Apr 15, 2015)

50


----------



## REO (Apr 15, 2015)

Still one foal to find!


----------



## chandab (Apr 15, 2015)

70


----------



## sundancer (Apr 15, 2015)

I will try 16 today!!!!

Thank You

Julie


----------



## Tess (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi,

Congratulations Ridgerunner on winning one of the prizes.

Tess


----------



## REO (Apr 15, 2015)

Tess, why don't you have a try?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 15, 2015)

47 for me today please


----------



## horselover161 (Apr 16, 2015)

Today's guess is 96


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Apr 16, 2015)

Today's guess is......

10, 10 and do it again 10!! LOL

Guess I was up too late last night.


----------



## Tess (Apr 16, 2015)

72 please


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 16, 2015)

19 today please


----------



## BeeBopMini (Apr 16, 2015)

guessing # 41 and made a big oops on yesterday's guess. I thought I was fishing instead of catching foals



sorry for the comment about frying them up


----------



## chandab (Apr 16, 2015)

70


----------



## madmax (Apr 16, 2015)

48


----------



## atotton (Apr 16, 2015)

23


----------



## amysue (Apr 16, 2015)

18 today please


----------



## elmerfudd21 (Apr 16, 2015)

94


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Apr 16, 2015)

51 for me for Thursday!


----------



## REO (Apr 16, 2015)

Congrats *Field-of-Dreams*! you found it! Email me your info! [email protected]

Thanks everyone for playing! Come on back in June for our next game!!!


----------



## Tess (Apr 16, 2015)

Hi,

Congratulations Field-of-Dreams! Thanks REO for the fun time!

Tess


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 16, 2015)

Congrats to winners! And yes thanks for the fun game!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Apr 18, 2015)

Congratulations winners!! Be sure to share piccies of your prizes. ;-)

And a big ol' THANK YOU to REO for moderating and another to our sponsers... none of us would have any fun without you!!!


----------



## REO (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm glad you all enjoy playing! Be sure and come back in June for our next one!


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 7, 2015)

Even though I'm pretty late (hubby had surgery), I just wanted to thank Saleena Hilderbrand for the neat heart shaped picture frame! I put a pic of my grandkids with one of my foals in it. And thanks REO for having these fun games for us!


----------



## Barefootin (May 8, 2015)

You are most Welcome! I got your lovely little card yesterday. I'm very glad you are enjoying your prize.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 9, 2015)

Hey Barefootin, I didn't know that was you! Again, thank you! And I've always loved your avatar! What a cute pic!


----------



## REO (May 14, 2015)

YAY!!!!!!!


----------

